# R32 Skyline tail-lights on Sentra



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

I've got a '92 Sentra XE. I am getting an SR20 put in in December. Soon after I'm putting a turbo on it. But I was thinking, I would like some cosmetics. I couldn't decide between all the crappy body kits for my Sentra so I thought I would just drop 2" and put some wheels on it. But, I would like some tail-lights. I was thinking what kind of tail-lights I could put on my car and then I thought, "What has really cool tail-lights." After pondering I thought SKYLINE TAIL-LIGHTS!!! Wouldn't it be bad ass to have R32 Skyline tail-lights on a '92 Sentra. But, there are none. If you kind find me some tail-lights for me or fabricate some for me I would be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, I'm not quite sure what you're asking, but I'm moving this message to the cosmetic forum.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

The only taillight conversion I know of that fits right into the car are the Nissan Tsuru conversion, you can have front or rear lights, the front lights come with a special grill that must be used with them, I don't like it but the rear Tsuru's are hot lights. Check them out at MossyPerformance . I'm sure someone could fabricate some skyline lights but I don't know anyone.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*tail lights*

i have r33 taillights on my b13 but the r32(4dr styke) will fit better with less work


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Will you post pics of your tails? That is a very intriguing conversion...


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

jus go to members rides then look for div3r5ity's b13.
that pic was from july its been worked on since den


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't find pics of your car Div3r5ity. Can you just put a direct link. If I could get any Skyline tail-lights on my car I would be a happy camper, but I do like the R32 better than the rest and they seem like they should go in with relativelly little work.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

here you can see it here...http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1186


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)




----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Question..... Where did ya get those lights for your B13??

I am very interested in somehow purchasing those babies or somethin.... not a huge fan of those Trusu convo's.

I was thinking buying some Smoke Spray and try to replicate the design


----------



## tlSeR20DE (Sep 9, 2002)

yea turbo13, where'd ya get those tails? looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*damn, i have a b12*

well they wont fit in my car but i would like to know where u got the pulsar emblem from


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)

they are 4 dr R32 skyline tails. they show up on ebay once in awhile.


----------



## tlSeR20DE (Sep 9, 2002)

how much fab did it take to get those in? looks pretty damn good man..


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)

it took a lot of cutting and bondo. my only advice is to have it done right and to make sure that the trunk is still properly sealed.


----------



## tlSeR20DE (Sep 9, 2002)

other than the cutting and bondo, do they pretty much just plug in? or is the wiring different?


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)

the wiring is pretty basic. just find the brake, signal, and reverse light wires on the R32 lights and connect(tap) them to the stock light harness.


----------



## tlSeR20DE (Sep 9, 2002)

ahh.. cool cool.. thanks a bunch man.. maybe i might try and tackle this sometime... about how long did it take u to do the conversion?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes how long??? Im now thinking of buyin some.... but damn... dont even know how to use bondo


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

*too late*

sorry bro ive had r32 tails on my sentra for months now. Let me tell you it s a lot of work. You gotta cut up down and in. and you have to fill out. The wiring is easy, that only takes 10 min. The lights is not a weekend project. Theres also another sentra on ebay that has em done.


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)

93DET - that's actually my car on ebay. Do you have any pics of your tails?


Chris


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah i tried to post it last time but the files huge. Do you know how i can make the picture smaller? I had the ones you have but they were shipped out cracked so i sent em back and got the other ones off a r32.


----------

